# EO Essential



## Cal43 (Jan 28, 2019)

What would be your top 10-12 pick for Essential oils? I need a little help with choosing some oils.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 28, 2019)

Lemongrass, litsea cuba, patchouli, Tea tree, peppermint, orange 10-15x, lavender, eucalyptus.  Those are the only ones I’ve used.


----------



## foggyfir (Jan 28, 2019)

shunt2011 said:


> Lemongrass, litsea cuba, dard aged patchouli, Tea tree, peppermint, orange 10-15x, lavender, eucalyptus.


Definitely these. I would also add cedarwood.


----------



## atiz (Jan 28, 2019)

Bergamot is my favorite. Plus, all of the above. I also like ginger.


----------



## dibbles (Jan 28, 2019)

Patchouli, orange 10x, peppermint, eucalyptus, litsea cubeba, lavender, lemongrass and tea tree because they stick well. Most of them I prefer when they are blended. I also love bergamot. If neroli wasn't so expensive, that would be my #1.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Jan 28, 2019)

I love spearmint, it’s not as herbaceous as peppermint IMO and if you have a choice - dark patchouli! I would also add rosemary.


----------



## Cal43 (Jan 29, 2019)

shunt2011 said:


> Lemongrass, litsea cuba, patchouli, Tea tree, peppermint, orange 10-15x, lavender, eucalyptus.  Those are the only ones I’ve used.



Oh oh, thank you. Never heard of some of these and where would I find orange 10-15x


----------



## Cal43 (Jan 29, 2019)

Than


SideDoorSoaps said:


> I love spearmint, it’s not as herbaceous as peppermint IMO and if you have a choice - dark patchouli! I would also add rosemary.


thank you


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 29, 2019)

At Cal43.  I believe I got my 15x Orange from WSP but that was a few years ago and they are way to expensive now.   Liberty Naturals, NDA Brambleberry  and a few others have 10x (fold)


----------



## Cal43 (Jan 29, 2019)

dibbles said:


> Patchouli, orange 10x, peppermint, eucalyptus, litsea cubeba, lavender, lemongrass and tea tree because they stick well. Most of them I prefer when they are blended. I also love bergamot. If neroli wasn't so expensive, that would be my #1.


Thank you


atiz said:


> Bergamot is my favorite. Plus, all of the above. I also like ginger.


thsnk you


----------



## Cal43 (Jan 29, 2019)

foggyfir said:


> Definitely these. I would also add cedarwood.


Thank you


----------



## Cal43 (Jan 29, 2019)

shunt2011 said:


> At Cal43.  I believe I got my 15x Orange from WSP but that was a few years ago and they are way to expensive now.   Liberty Naturals, NDA Brambleberry  and a few others have 10x (fold)


Great, thanks again


----------



## DWinMadison (Feb 28, 2019)

All of these are great suggestions. People will laugh based on my recent post, but I’d add anise to your list.  BUT most importantly I think you need to ask what kind of soap you want to make and for whom you’re making it.  

Personally, I prefer “spa” scents... tea tree, lemongrass, bergamot, rosemary, eucalyptus, peppermint and spearmint.  “Earthy” scents to me are cedarwood, rosemary, clary sage and patchouli.  Of course, the florals lavender, Palma Rosa, verbena (another good one not listed) make more traditional,and I believe, more feminine soaps.  I seldom make a soap that doesn’t include something citrus (lemon, lime, orange, etc).


----------



## DWinMadison (Feb 28, 2019)

There’s a common grouping of scents using high-middle-low categories, although there is disagreement as to which EOs fall into which category, and there is certainly overlap. The philosophy followed by many is to use something from each grouping to create a well-balanced scent.  Lots of charts out there, but here’s one to which I sometimes refer


----------



## DWinMadison (Feb 28, 2019)

Last thought....you can always cheat like I do. Find an EO you like, then go to Etsy and search it to see what others have paired with it.


----------



## Cal43 (Feb 28, 2019)

DWinMadison said:


> Last thought....you can always cheat like I do. Find an EO you like, then go to Etsy and search it to see what others have paired with it.


Thank you this is very helpful


----------



## Clarice (Feb 28, 2019)

I love how personal our choices are! 

I adore lavender, have recently found paulo santo and am in love, also consider bitter almond a must have.  Atlas cedar is fabulous, I can't live without frankincense to which i sometimes add myrhh.   I don't like mints, and detest tea tree, coconut and patchouli.

MIND YOU - most of these i have thus far used in my home made room and linen sprays - so I don't know how they last in soaps! 

I just love how one person's YUM is another person's YUK!

Quick Q to those in the know - i am looking at Tobacco fragrances - and I am seeing varying levels of vanilla - which can both discolor and accelerate - right?  Thanks!


----------



## DWinMadison (Feb 28, 2019)

Cal43 said:


> Thank you this is very helpful


Clearly I am verbose. Apologies.


----------



## Clarice (Feb 28, 2019)

And others would say INFORMATIVE @DWinMadison!  thank you!


----------



## DWinMadison (Feb 28, 2019)

Clarice said:


> And others would say INFORMATIVE @DWinMadison!  thank you!


Sweetest thing anybody said about me all day.  Thank you!


----------



## Zing (Mar 1, 2019)

Rosemary (my fave), bergamot (tie fave), lavender (not for me but my wife's fave), orange 10X, lemongrass, litsea cubeba.  And I almost always add a titch of cedarwood to everything.


----------

